# Course Hair



## acostas5988 (May 24, 2013)

Oops auto correct GOLDENS***


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You can try adding some fish oil to her diet... Or coconut oil.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Introduce slowly. You don't want to lube up the poop shoot, if you know what I mean! :curtain:

[File that under, "Did I Really Just Say That?!"] Haha!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Another thing I've read is that people rinse after they wash the dogs with a little vinegar in water. It it supposed to soften the coat a bit. I haven't tried it myself so I can't vouch. The oil in the diet is good, and there are commercial dog coat conditioners that are good too.


----------

